# IVF and donors



## LG (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi there

I wondered if anyone knew which were the best clinics to go to in London who will consider IVF for single women? Also which ones have donor sperm available without a too horrendous waiting list?

Many thanks


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Try the London Womens Clinic.  They've treated single women since 1997 and have the largest sperm bank in the country.  Good luck!


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi LG

Have a look on the "Calling all single women" thread. They are a lovely bunch and will be able to answer at least some of the questions you have.

Good luck


----------

